# Theropy Animal?



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Okay, i know no one has thought of it, but...could a pigeon become a theropy animal? I mean, they are smart, can be affectionate, and if we used a dropper pigeon, they wouldnt want to fly off. So, does anyone else agree with my thesis. Could this happen? Like with alot of training...


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

a few months back I looked into it for my daughter and her pigeons as I use my dog as a therapy pet at the local nursing home. I was told that birds are denied due to their "dust" and possible contamination of salmonella and other "nasties".


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm actually working on a project of using birds as therapy animals in an animal assisted therapy environment. Although I want to mainly use racing pigeons, I will be using other breeds of pigeons and birds too (parrots, finches, canaries, etc etc).

I'm currently a 3rd year student studying criminology and my professors have said it would be a good topic to use for my thesis if I go on to do a master's degree. 

As for the nursing home, it really depends on the particular organization. I talked to a lady who said she gave some finches to a nursing home, and all of the elderly people there loved them and took care of them. You just need to find organizations that have a proactive approach and some of them will accept it.


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Michy said:


> a few months back I looked into it for my daughter and her pigeons as I use my dog as a therapy pet at the local nursing home. I was told that birds are denied due to their "dust" and possible contamination of salmonella and other "nasties".


 I once brought my pigeon to a nursing home, mostly because the person I was visiting loved birds. I see where your coming from, But not all birds have this, especially those who live indoors like mine will. And a gentle breed like a Satinette would be perfect for a nursing home. And the test to become a certified therapy bird is still unknown. Probably its to see if it can be held, petted and respond to request. While im on it, does anyone know how to train a pigeon to fly to hand on command?
I love you guys!!!!


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Revolution Lofts said:


> I'm actually working on a project of using birds as therapy animals in an animal assisted therapy environment. Although I want to mainly use racing pigeons, I will be using other breeds of pigeons and birds too (parrots, finches, canaries, etc etc).
> 
> I'm currently a 3rd year student studying criminology and my professors have said it would be a good topic to use for my thesis if I go on to do a master's degree.
> 
> As for the nursing home, it really depends on the particular organization. I talked to a lady who said she gave some finches to a nursing home, and all of the elderly people there loved them and took care of them. You just need to find organizations that have a proactive approach and some of them will accept it.


 The elderly love animals where i'm at! they
appreciate all the community and animals that come to visit! Like i said, if we use a dropper pigeon, It most likely wont be aggressive and wont fly off. Most of the elderly residence remember having pigeons, So i bring back the memories for them, even if im only 14 and they are much older. I love to see their faces when a youngster walks trough the hall and has a pigeon on his shoulder. But, still i think this is one of the best ideas ever.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

logomono13 said:


> The elderly love animals where i'm at! they
> appreciate all the community and animals that come to visit! Like i said, if we use a dropper pigeon, It most likely wont be aggressive and wont fly off. Most of the elderly residence remember having pigeons, So i bring back the memories for them, even if im only 14 and they are much older. I love to see their faces when a youngster walks trough the hall and has a pigeon on his shoulder. But, still i think this is one of the best ideas ever.


That's awesome! In 2014 I'm going to look into developing this program further and hopefully get a few organizations to agree to a pilot project sort of thing.


----------

